# Scott Coker: Bellator 'definitely' interested in signing MMA legend Mirko Cro Cop



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Before anybody shoots down the idea, I think he'll draw a crowd still for the die hard fans. But if he were to make a comeback I'd want to see him in the UFC vs The Reem again + rematches with Schaub and Gonzaga. He could have done a LOT better than what he showed. 



> TEMECULA, Calif. -- Scott Coker went to Japan for New Year's with hopes of luring Fedor Emelianenko out of retirement, among other things. Instead, he might have found another Eastern European MMA legend for Bellator MMA.
> 
> Coker said Friday night after Bellator 132 at Pechanga Resort & Casino that Bellator officials have spoken with Mirko Cro Cop about signing with the organization. Cro Cop is one of the most well-known fighters of all time, famous for his devastating head kick knockouts in PRIDE.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/1...r-definitely-interested-in-signing-mma-legend


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

At least he hasn't signed Kimbo


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> *"If you saw how good he looked in Japan, it was pretty impressive,"* Coker said. "We're going to continue and see how things go, but these things take time sometimes. We'll see."


Yeah he was impressive in Japan.... 9 years ago.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M.C said:


> Yeah he was impressive in Japan.... 9 years ago.


Aw...why ya gotta ruin the party...hehe. I just wanted to see one last LHK KO in the Octagon. Just one damn it. Otherwise I think there's some potential interesting fights...ie: rematch against Cheick Kongo. At this point I think Kimbo could beat em. Now that would be a travesty.

btw: Good to hear you're getting better homie! What was the doctor's diagnosis...


----------

